# Where do i get ingredients



## Ice (26/1/16)

Hi there s probibly a forum for this cant seem to find it. I wane start mixing my own liquid, i wane know where i can get al the flavouring an so on. Im in vereeniging so if there is somone close here were i can buy please will u let me know. Thanx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripstorm (26/1/16)

http://valleyvapour.co.za/
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/
http://www.vapeowave.co.za/


----------



## Ice (27/1/16)

Thanx alot@ripstorm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (27/1/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/first-time-diy-tips-and-tricks-needed.t18205/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-mixing-kit.t17694/#post-300948
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-eliquid-for-newbies.t12382/#post-235355
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-vs-premade-eliquid.t12360/#post-234655
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/first-diy-mix-for-me.t5484/page-2#post-151641

It helps to search the forum before you start a new topic. The question was probably already asked and answered 

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/1/16)

+1 on www.valleyvapour.co.za. Great range and awesome service.


----------



## Ice (27/1/16)

Thanx guys you helped alot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (27/1/16)

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/
https://ultimatevape.co.za/mixology

2 that werent mentioned
I buy from Valley Vapour because they have the biggest range.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/1/16)

....and if you are patient and don't mind our current exchange rate there are some awesome flavour concentrates we don't get locally here...

https://www.chefsvapour.co.uk/25-concentrates


----------



## Ice (27/1/16)

Unfortunitly i have a small budget so il ma stick to local


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

